# Acer TravelMate 2420 upgrade to Vista



## Zatamon (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello,

I have clean-installed Vista on my Acer TravelMate 2420 and everything is working except the modem. The Device Manager says it is working properly but when I go into Diagnostic and Query the modem, I get the following error message: 

"The port that the modem is attached to could not be opened. This may be the result of a hardware conflict..." 

All other devices are marked operational except for the "Multimedia Audio Controller" which is listed at Location: "PCI bus 0, device 30, function 2"

I am sure it is not a coincidence that the Modem in the PC is an "Agere Systems AC'97 Modem" with the location listed as: "PCI bus 0, device 30, function 3".

I hope someone can make a suggestion that would resolve this problem.

Thanks, looking forward to your replies.

Zatamon


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did the machine originally come with Vista?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you reinstall the modem driver from acers website if not, give it a try.


----------



## Zatamon (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the reply!. No, it came with XP Home edition. I had some virus problems so I decided to use the opportunity to upgrade to Vista and start with a clean slate. The Hard disk was partitioned to 2 15GB drives, both of them too small to install Vista on them, so I created one large partition, reformatted the drive and installed Vista. I expected Vista to recognize all my devices (it claims to be Vista-compatible), so I did not create a recovery CD, something I regret now, alas too late.


----------



## Zatamon (Nov 12, 2007)

sobeit666 said:


> did you reinstall the modem driver from acers website if not, give it a try.


Yes, that is the first I tried -- same problem.


----------



## Zatamon (Nov 12, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Did the machine originally come with Vista?


Could you please tell me why you asked me that question?

I was hoping for a follow-up...???

I still can't use my modem and I was really hoping for some helpful suggestions when I registered on this forum.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I asked because there may not be the proper Vista compatible drivers for it.

Did you go to the Acer site and look for Vista drivers for this model?


----------

